# South African Tugs



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

A facebook page well worth a look....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/431878836847649/


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Some good yarns here:
http://www.southafricanharbourservice.com/index.html


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

There are some great pictures in the photo collections. Those tugs were really very photogenic if nothing else.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris Isaac said:


> Some good yarns here:
> http://www.southafricanharbourservice.com/index.html


Good yarns indeed! Thanks! (Thumb)


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

woodend said:


> There are some great pictures in the photo collections. Those tugs were really very photogenic if nothing else.


That's exactly what I used to think when standing on the focsle with TS McEwen's smoke going up my nose...... very photogenic, now where is my camera.


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*ts mc ewen*

Chris - here is the ts mc ewen smoking and non smoking and her being sunk


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*centaury of south african steam tugs*

David Reynolds published a very good book of the old SA steam tugs - a lot of people have criticized the content and or factual evidence or data in the book - but to date I have not seen another better - publication of tugs in SA - so will continue to enjoy his version - I have the first edition which was revised in a smaller A4 version later - which I dont have


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

*tales from table bay*

another good read for those who are interested


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)

the southafricanharbourservice link does not open ?


----------



## SeamusMartin (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately that website disappeared a year or two ago. Anyone know the chap who created it? He was a master in Durban in the 60s. His nickname among the deck crew was something like “Feather Touch”. Fabulous stories wish I could read them again.


----------

